# Musical Duets You Would Like To See/Hear



## AppleDiva (Nov 28, 2007)

I love when different musical sounds come together to create a new, fresh sound. The duo can be unconventional like Aretha Franklin and George Michael "I Knew You Waiting For Me." (oooh I love that song!!)

I would like to hear:

India Arie and Alicia Keys 
Adam Levine and Chante Moore 
Lemar (UK RnB Singer) and Jill Scott 
Sara Bareilles and Billy Joel 
Gavin DeGraw and Amy Winehouse 
Musiq SoulChild and Fiona Apple 
What musical duets would you like to see or hear?


----------



## Willa (Nov 28, 2007)

I would love a duet from Alicia Keys and Common, or Talib Kweli


----------



## Hilly (Nov 28, 2007)

New Kids on The Block with Garth Brooks! 

Ok for serious...how about Amy Winehouse and Gwen Stefani


----------



## Willa (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_*New Kids on The Block with Garth Brooks! *

Ok for serious...how about Amy Winehouse and Gwen Stefani_


----------



## aziajs (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_I love when different musical sounds come together to create a new, fresh sound. The duo can be unconventional like Aretha Franklin and George Michael "I Knew You Waiting For Me." (oooh I love that song!!)

I would like to hear:

Adam Levine and Chante Moore 
Musiq SoulChild and Fiona Apple 
What musical duets would you like to see or hear?_

 

Those are GOOOOOOD.  Adam and Chante would be amazing.  How did you think of that one??  I wonder what Chante is doing now.

I'd love to hear Alicia Keys and the White Stripes.  She has talked about wanting to get together with them and I can't wait to hear what they come up with when they finally do.

Rihanna has said she wanted to work with Andre 3000.  I think that would be good.

Gnarls Barkley and Robin Thicke.  I'd like to hear that.


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Those are GOOOOOOD.  Adam and Chante would be amazing.  How did you think of that one??  I wonder what Chante is doing now.

I'd love to hear Alicia Keys and the White Stripes.  She has talked about wanting to get together with them and I can't wait to hear what they come up with when they finally do.

Rihanna has said she wanted to work with Andre 3000.  I think that would be good.

Gnarls Barkley and Robin Thicke.  I'd like to hear that._

 
Well, you know I have the gift and I know how to use it.  LOL

Well, Chante Moore has a double cd with her hubby, Kenneth Lattimore called "Covered/Uncovered", a gospel/R&B album.  My cousin and I agree that they should stop singing together.  

Alicia Keys and White Stripes would be assume because Jack White has a very soulful, bluesy voice.

Gnarls B and Robin Thicke is a great combo.  Dang, that would be great.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 28, 2007)

Billy Corgan and Tori Amos. 
David Bowie and Fiona Apple


----------



## mommymac (Nov 28, 2007)

*Anthony Hamilton and Joss Stone*


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommymac* 

 
_*Anthony Hamilton and Joss Stone*_

 
Ooooh I likey!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_New Kids on The Block with Garth Brooks! 

Ok for serious...how about Amy Winehouse and Gwen Stefani_

 
NKOTB and Garth Brooks...maybe they could sing a countrified version of "Right Stuff"


Amy and Gwen...hmm interesting combo!!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 28, 2007)

Kelly Clarkson and Metallica.


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_Kelly Clarkson and Metallica._

 
That would work.  I think she can sing any style of music she wanted to.


----------



## gigiproductions (Nov 29, 2007)

fiona apple is so dope
id like to see her & john legend w a verse from common produced by kanye west and arranged by jon brion ..lol ha i wish!

amy winehouse and andre 3000


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 29, 2007)

great combos!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh and Nine Inch Nails and Bjork. That would rock my socks!


----------



## Anaiis (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 

 
_Billy Corgan and Tori Amos. 
David Bowie and Fiona Apple_

 

I was just thinking whom can I pair with Tori Amos! Perfect!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 11, 2007)

Alicia Keys and Chris Martin


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 11, 2007)

Oooh I like that combo!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 15, 2009)

What about Chrisette Michele and John Mayer?


----------

